# Blue Green Algae???



## krcsasha (Nov 17, 2011)

Who has success with Blue Green Algae? Help me, please! In my 75g tank I has lot of this algae before. Now it`s little, but still grow! Now I find this in another tanks. 
I have Fluval 405, 4*55 T5HO bulbs, 50% water change every week, CO2, fertilizer from James.
Thanks!


----------



## The Trigger (Apr 23, 2012)

I had it and realized it was in areas of low flow or dead spots. once I adjusted my spraybar and powerhead to better reach these areas, it disappeared. That was after I manually removed all of it slowly and carefully with a fine brine shrimp net. It has not come back since. Don't go to extremes and nuke your tank with an antibiotic like marycyn unless it gets out of control and wont go away. It can harm your biological filter. I've also heard it can appear in a high nitrate environment. I keep my nitrates low like 5-10ppm. Test for nitrates. And if theyre high, Try to lower them with water changes and more fast growing stem plants.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi krcsasha,

H2O2 - Hydrogen Peroxide

Check out post #4 in this thread.


----------



## The Trigger (Apr 23, 2012)

Yeah if you let your tank get to zero nitrates it can appear too. Try to them somewhere reasonable.


----------



## krcsasha (Nov 17, 2011)

The Trigger said:


> I had it and realized it was in areas of low flow or dead spots. once I adjusted my spraybar and powerhead to better reach these areas, it disappeared. That was after I manually removed all of it slowly and carefully with a fine brine shrimp net. It has not come back since. Don't go to extremes and nuke your tank with an antibiotic like marycyn unless it gets out of control and wont go away. It can harm your biological filter. I've also heard it can appear in a high nitrate environment. I keep my nitrates low like 5-10ppm. Test for nitrates. And if theyre high, Try to lower them with water changes and more fast growing stem plants.


Thanks lot. I bough stream maker. And my nitrate low. Will see. Thanks everybody!


----------



## ianjones (May 15, 2012)

a lot of the times phosphorous can be the limiting agent for cyanobacteria. if your nitrites and nitrates are low, then try eliminating some phosphorous. phosphorous is commonly found in fish food. try feeding your fish less and see if that helps.


----------



## Tot3nkampf (May 10, 2012)

i have had success with keeping the lights out for 48-60 hours and then dosing H2O2 and/or excel. assuming your aquarium is planted, not heavily stocked and you have another aquarium, you can get away with removing the bio media to another tank while you hit it with maracyn (i used maracyn 2 since i have shrimp)


----------



## krcsasha (Nov 17, 2011)

Thanks for everybody! I find out and I used T.C Tetracycline from API. It work good!!


----------

